# What type of brush for this texture?



## onegt4me

We did repairs in our kitchen and had to patch a piece of drywall on our ceiling. The ceiling is a Rosebud texture. Need help finding out the exact brush that created this look. I've attached a pic of the ceiling. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Linda


----------



## titanoman

Try dabbing the wet mud with a large sponge. That looks like it will be hard to match.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Bud Cline

My guess is a large "natural sponge" was used to make that pattern.


----------



## onegt4me

*dont think a sponge*

From what I have found online it is done with a brush stomp, but no where did I find exactly what brush was used.:huh:


----------



## Bud Cline

That's not a brush stomp. The veining is much smaller using a brush and a brush won't deliver those suck marks.


----------



## onegt4me

Bud Cline said:


> That's not a brush stomp. The veining is much smaller using a brush and a brush won't deliver those suck marks.


you might want to read this, it says with a brush and Ive found several other places online that say a brush just not the type of brush. http://drywall101.com/articles/texturegroups/rosebud.php


----------



## joecaption

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fa6n448GR4&feature=player_embedded
If the plan is to match exactly what's up there now and have it blend in, not going to happen in most cases. More often the whole ceiling would have to be redone.


----------



## Bud Cline

> Ive found several other places online that say a brush just not the type of brush.


Okay great...and you have done how many of these in your past?
You want a name to call your brush? Try "crows-foot".


----------



## onegt4me

joecaption said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Fa6n448GR4&feature=player_embedded
> If the plan is to match exactly what's up there now and have it blend in, not going to happen in most cases. More often the whole ceiling would have to be redone.


 You are probably right that Ill have to do the whole ceiling over. I tried using a brush like the one in the video and I didnt get the same pattern. I even let the brush lay in a bucket of water overnight to flatten it some but I didnt get the results I wanted. I sure wold hate to have to redo the whole ceiling but seems Ill have to.:furious:


----------



## Bud Cline

> I tried using a brush like the one in the video and I didnt get the same pattern.


Imagine that?



> I sure wold hate to have to redo the whole ceiling but seems Ill have to.


Just as well save yourself some grief and plan on redoing the entire ceiling. That type of texture is not cookie-cutter and each and everyone can be different. It is rare when a guy can match one of those jobs done by someone else.


----------



## coupe

this pattern looks like a leaf pattern to me, like like on a tree? I've seen texture rollers suppoed to leave this pattern or similar. when rolled over wet mud. you might look into texture rollers. probably have to enlarge area to blend in. you might find something suitable without redoing entire ceiling?

as always, just my thoughts

good luck

coupe/Larry

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Rollers/

some people come here looking for advice to help them with a project.

others come here trying to help those seeking help. some just come for something to do, contradicting others ideas of helping,

this is the closest I've found....http://drywall101.com/articles/texturegroups/rosebud.php

as always, just my thoughts,

good luck


----------



## titanoman

coupe said:


> this pattern looks like a leaf pattern to me, like like on a tree? I've seen texture rollers suppoed to leave this pattern or similar. when rolled over wet mud. you might look into texture rollers. probably have to enlarge area to blend in. you might find something suitable without redoing entire ceiling?
> 
> as always, just my thoughts
> 
> good luck
> 
> coupe/Larry
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Rollers/


You might be on to something. Is there as maple tree around? Stick a leaf in the mud and pull it off and see what you got.


----------



## onegt4me

coupe said:


> this pattern looks like a leaf pattern to me, like like on a tree? I've seen texture rollers suppoed to leave this pattern or similar. when rolled over wet mud. you might look into texture rollers. probably have to enlarge area to blend in. you might find something suitable without redoing entire ceiling?
> 
> as always, just my thoughts
> 
> good luck
> 
> coupe/Larry
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Rollers/


No, this pattern is called rosebud. I googled this pattern and found it all over the internet and it says its stomped with a brush. The picture might not show exactly but its like a flower with petals all around it. Measure about 4" across.


----------



## Bud Cline

Why do you people come to a DIY forum for advice and then when you receive advice from seasoned veterans of the trades insist on arguing about the information you are getting?

You are wanting to define something that can't be defined. No two applications are exactly the same. Texturing ceilings can be done in any number of methods using uncountable techniques and tools.

To find a website that says something about the knowledge of the single individual that created the website and then expecting everyone else to agree is baseless and senseless. Especially in this case.

Any number of methods will recreate the pattern you now have, (but not exactly) you will never pin this down to a single tool or a single product.

The thing to do is to buy the tool you think you want to use, mix up some compound, and make up a sample. See if it suits you, then proceed from there.

Just because Bill sees a rosebud doesn't mean John sees a rosebud. I certainly don't.


----------



## 95025

onegt4me said:


> We did repairs in our kitchen and had to patch a piece of drywall on our ceiling. The ceiling is a Rosebud texture. Need help finding out the exact brush that created this look. I've attached a pic of the ceiling. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Linda


That looks like it was applied with a "natural" sponge of some sort. Maybe even a rag, though the pattern is a bit too consistent for that. I'm pretty sure a brush would not create that kind of texture.










If I were you I'd take several sponges, or rags, or whatever, and practice on some of your left-over drywall. If you get something that's really close, try it on the ceiling.


The only time I matched a ceiling texture (after replacing drywall) was a swirl texture, applied with a broom or brush. It was a HUGE pain in the butt, and took me about 3 tries, but I finally got it close enough that nobody can tell the new from old._ And what I did was a whole lot easier than what you're trying. _











It's almost a gaurantee that you will not get the pattern to match perfectly, so you'll have to decide just how good is good enough. Good luck!


----------



## onegt4me

Bud Cline said:


> Why do you people come to a DIY forum for advice and then when you receive advice from seasoned veterans of the trades insist on arguing about the information you are getting?
> 
> You are wanting to define something that can't be defined. No two applications are exactly the same. Texturing ceilings can be done in any number of methods using uncountable techniques and tools.
> 
> To find a website that says something about the knowledge of the single individual that created the website and then expecting everyone else to agree is baseless and senseless. Especially in this case.
> 
> Any number of methods will recreate the pattern you now have, (but not exactly) you will never pin this down to a single tool or a single product.
> 
> The thing to do is to buy the tool you think you want to use, mix up some compound, and make up a sample. See if it suits you, then proceed from there.
> 
> Just because Bill sees a rosebud doesn't mean John sees a rosebud. I certainly don't.


Look, I was just explaining what I had found, and by the way, people like you shouldn't even give advice. You have an overall bad attitude!


----------



## titanoman

Refer to posts #2 and #3.
(this post was supposed to come after post #15).
(before all the arguing)


----------



## electricguy

*rosebud texture*

I know this is a stomp brush because I helped the old man that did my ceiling 40 yrs ago. Now I am looking for the same brush, if you find let me know and I will do the same.


----------



## 95025

electricguy said:


> I know this is a stomp brush because I helped the old man that did my ceiling 40 yrs ago. Now I am looking for the same brush, if you find let me know and I will do the same.


Is this what you're referring to as a stomp brush?


----------



## titanoman

DrHicks said:


> Is this what you're referring to as a stomp brush?


Looks like a vacuum cleaner attachment. Hey...:yes:


----------



## 95025

titanoman said:


> Looks like a vacuum cleaner attachment. Hey...:yes:


$13.86 each at Home Depot. I know you can get the oval brush, as well as a double oval brush.


----------



## electricguy

I would think that is what some call a stomp brush, Although I would like to call it a ceiling texture brush. the brush in the picture looks like the one you can buy at Home Depot. But you can not do a rosebud pattern with that brush I've tried. that brush is only about 3" wide and is to stiff. I tried water soaking, I tried mudd dipping, I tried all kinds of mud consistency it wouldn't even begin to make the rosebud pattern. the brush I used and seen used is 4"-6" and no matter the mud consistency press on ceiling give a twist with wrist pull down and low and behold a rosebud. wait till dries and take drywall knife and knock off the points and your done.


----------



## onegt4me

electricguy said:


> I would think that is what some call a stomp brush, Although I would like to call it a ceiling texture brush. the brush in the picture looks like the one you can buy at Home Depot. But you can not do a rosebud pattern with that brush I've tried. that brush is only about 3" wide and is to stiff. I tried water soaking, I tried mudd dipping, I tried all kinds of mud consistency it wouldn't even begin to make the rosebud pattern. the brush I used and seen used is 4"-6" and no matter the mud consistency press on ceiling give a twist with wrist pull down and low and behold a rosebud. wait till dries and take drywall knife and knock off the points and your done.


Well someones on the same page here. I too tried using that brush, let it soak in water overnight to flatten it but didnt get the "rosebud" look. Please, if you find the brush let me know.


----------



## labchef

*Does anyone has answer now?*

My house has the same rosebud texture ceiling. The ceiling has to be open up because of the "accident" caused by the plumber. I bought a stomp brush from home depot and another textured brush from Lowes. The textures aren't the same as the rosebud: 
http://today-i-care.blogspot.com/2012/03/matching-ceiling-texture-pattern.html

It seems to like the one from Lowes with pre-flattend hairs pointed out. The hairs must be softer so that it creates angled lines rather than the straight lines. Has anyone found the right brush?


----------



## joecaption

Looks like a Star Burst to me.
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/Texmaster-Shag-Stipple-Brush.html

There's vidios on You Tube showing how it's done.

And Buds right there's hundreds of differant ways to get a textures on drywall, the same tool used used by to differant people can still come out looking differant.
Trying to repair texture on drywall is not easy even for a pro to have it come out matching.


----------



## labchef

joecaption said:


> Looks like a Star Burst to me.
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Texture-Brushes/Texmaster-Shag-Stipple-Brush.html
> 
> There's vidios on You Tube showing how it's done.
> 
> And Buds right there's hundreds of differant ways to get a textures on drywall, the same tool used used by to differant people can still come out looking differant.
> Trying to repair texture on drywall is not easy even for a pro to have it come out matching.


Thanks for the advice. I will give that brush a try!


----------



## joecaption

http://www.ask.com/videos/watch-vid...6RyUA?o=undefined&l=dis&ver=11&domain=ask.com

There calling it a sun burst not a star burst.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Go to All-Wall.com and on the left of the page click on "texturing tools". Then click on "texture brushes". You want the "Texmaster 11" Shag Stipple Drywall Texture Brush 8803". The ones shown above are similar, but need to be "broken in" prior to use, the Texmaster comes ready-to-use....


----------



## Mattkniceley

It is the brush you can buy from Home Depot or Lowe's but with these guys are not telling you is most drywallers cut it down cut the center out and thin the brush down just cut a little bit and make samples to you get the look you're looking for


----------



## ront02769

bjbatlanta said:


> Go to All-Wall.com and on the left of the page click on "texturing tools". Then click on "texture brushes". You want the "Texmaster 11" Shag Stipple Drywall Texture Brush 8803". The ones shown above are similar, but need to be "broken in" prior to use, the Texmaster comes ready-to-use....


Seems to provide a close match. But what guys on here are saying is that the whole ceiling was done by one person using one brush and mixing their mud same consistency, applying same particular depth, using the brush with the same motion and pressure, etc......so while the exact brush used is a great start (haven't seen that site before!), it still might not be easy to create a match.

However, MOST people aren't going to go in someone's house and start examining the ceilings for imperfections!!


----------

